# DVD Studio Pro/iDVD  PAL/NTSC ?



## garymum4d (Jul 4, 2003)

Here in the UK the default format is PAL. when I set up a project in DVD studio pro I always set the format to PAL in the preferences and the property Inspector but when I burn the DVD it burns it in NTSC Format.
Also in iDVD I set the video format to PAL in the General Preferences, but is also burns in NTSC format.
What am i doing wrong?
How can I Burn in PAL format?????


----------



## cockneygeezer (Jul 8, 2003)

Dear Gary,

It's not a question of how you can burn a DVD in PAL, it's more of a question, why isn't the DVD in PAL format? (I would love to know how you can tell)

Immediate first thoughts would be, are you sure that the .m2v files are in PAL format and not NTSC? 

I don't use iDVD, so I can't comment on this, but I do use DVD Studio Pro alot. 

You claim that you set the format in the project property inspector to PAL, but this is for the Menu items that you create and not the actual video content. This is already define in the conversion to .m2v.

Make sure that the video is PAL. The properties for PAL are:

720 x 576 pixels
25 fps

To verify this, click on the video content within DVD Studio Pro and look in the inspector.

If the dimensions of the movie are 720 x 480, 29,97 fps, then your video content is NTSC.

One other point to mention is Region Codes. Make sure that you have selected a PAL region code, ie '2'.

Hope it helps.


----------



## garymum4d (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cockneygeezer _
> *(I would love to know how you can tell)
> *



Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

When I play The DVD in my sons Sony DVD player, it reads it as a NTSC format and only plays in Black and white. My other sons Toshiba DVD player will not play them at all, the display says "format not recognised"
My Sony home theatre system plays them all fine!  

I'm going to have a playaround to see what i can do to convert the video to PAL before importing to DVD Studio Pro.


----------



## cockneygeezer (Jul 8, 2003)

Dear Gary,

It seems that there is nothing wrong with you DVD disc, more that the DVD player is not compatible with the disc that DVD Studio Pro produces.

To see what players are compatible visit this page on the Apple website:

http://www.apple.com/dvd/compatibility/

Rule of thumb nowadays is that any modern DVD player will pplay the disc.

Hope it helps...


----------



## garymum4d (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Michael,

Your a Star!!


P.S Are you a real cockney geezer?
I was born in Bow. But not within the sound of Bow bells, so I'm not a true cockney.... but almost!!

Thanks 

Gary


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 8, 2003)

Me and my friend tried to make some dvds region-code free. Reason: i have europe (2-zone) coded movies, he us (1)-coded. I can play mine on mine, i can't see any of his and in the contrarry. We found a way to make the region-free copies (of the dvds that we own). These work correctly - on computer. I can see e.g. Requiem For A Dream now perfectly on my mac in region-free format, but it does not work on a normal dvd or e.g. playstation 2. The same is valid for those decoded from 2-code: they can be seen on a mac that is set to US-region, and still they don't want to work on the other devices. I hope there is a way to get over this. 

We were also looking infos on this pal / ntsc format or conversion, but haven't figured out yet how to do it. I'll post if i find. 

ps. among the last europe coded movies i bought was 28 Days Later,  a month ago. It came out in cinema here 27 June, so we had seen it home before


----------



## cockneygeezer (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by garymum4d _
> *Thanks Michael,
> 
> Your a Star!!
> ...




I was brought up in the Medway Towns, Kent, 30 miles outside of London. I moved to Norwich about 3 years ago and as I have a London accent, people in Norwich have called me "Cockney", hence the handle.

I am glad that I have sorted out your problem.


----------

